

Ask HN: What happened to Google's keyboard navigation? - roadnottaken

When Google Instant was introduced, they also added a feature where a little blue arrow was shown next to the top result, and you could use the up/down keys on the keyboard to navigate the other results in the page.  This was a cool feature for several reasons, the best one being that you could do a Google search and "click" the link you wanted without using the mouse at all (just hit enter on the link you want)!  But a day or two ago this disappeared.  Does anyone have any news on this decision?  Will it come back?  It was a great feature and I'd be really sad to see it go.<p>Note: This is what I'm talking about: http://www.google.com/support/websearch/bin/static.py?hl=en&#38;page=guide.cs&#38;guide=1186810&#38;answer=191139
======
seewhat
Seems like you submitted this twice, and they appear to be the same. Shall we
just use the first one?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3030080>

